# Why Arguments Against Electric Vehicles Ultimately Fail



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Another green freek trying to say that range limitations are not really a problem because long trips make up only 5% of all domestic driving. Fail.

The problems are range and price. Period. Until those improve the majority will stick with gas. When they do improve, fuel use will begin to drop and so price will drop - causing yet another delay in full fleet turnover.

But it doesn't matter. It will happen no matter what, so all of angst and hand wringing and wailing is emotional nonsense.


----------



## dedlast (Aug 17, 2013)

PhantomPholly said:


> ... so all of angst and hand wringing and wailing is emotional nonsense.



Or an attempt to grab page views so they can sell advertising...

B


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

dedlast said:


> Or an attempt to grab page views so they can sell advertising...
> 
> B


lol ain't that the truth?


----------

